# Bizarre pleco behavior. Is this common?



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok so I've had a common pleco. in my community tank for approx. 3 months now. I got him because I had a brown algae issue which he cleaned up nicely.

I thought he was a shy, docile creature since I've only seen him on rare occasions after lights are out and he always ducked back into his slate cave when we would put our face up to the tank to say hello.

Until yesterday....

My fish tank erupted with insane activity all of a sudden. My pleco had come out and was zooming around the tank which completely freaked out all of the other fish. He was moving so fast I couldn't even tell if he was actually chasing any other fish or just randomly darting around.

After that, all back to normal. He's hanging out in his cave and as far as I know, hasn't bothered the rest of the tank since.

Has anyone experienced this too? I'm wondering if this is the start of aggressiveness or is he just a nutcase??

Puzzled by this behavior. Sorry for rambling :0


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm.....never had any issues with my Common attacking my fish, had him for probably over two years....he is very skittish though and will indeed freak if I approach the tank when he's out. I've never seen him do it randomly though, only when he's out and I come up to the tank....

Just my personal experience, not a Pleco person, anyone else? xD


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

The only time I ever see mine is if there's brine shrimp or bloodworms on the bottom of the tank...then he's like a little vacuum cleaner. The rest of the time....hiding.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Maybe he just got a little scared


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't imagine what might have freaked him out. He's usually so mellow. Hopefully that was a one time spaz 

Thanks. Have a great day all.


----------

